# Printing film positives with Epson WF-7620



## katdawg

Hi! I am fairly new to screen printing. I am trying to print a film positive from a Epson WF-7620. I have been told that this printer will work great for this. However, I am having a hard time getting it to print the transparency dark enough. I am using Ryonet waterproof film and Corel Draw x7. Is there any special settings I need to set or a special ink I need to get for this? Has anyone else had this issue? I have an order coming up and need to get it done fairly quickly so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jeannekay

I don't have the same model Epson but I have to change my printer settings to 720 dpi.


----------



## sben763

The 7620 will produce good films. The don't need to totally dark though. It is a pigment printer and doesn't tend to be as dark as dye printers but the ink is uv resistant. 

Change your seperated file from 100%K to 100%cmyk. In corel uncheck the box preserve pure black. For printer preferences choose photo or best photo, paper premium photo glossy. Go in to advanced change from epson vivid to either standard or Adobe. Change gama to 2.2. Choose sliders and slide cyan, magenta, yellow all the way up. Also crank the saturation. Some of the settings may not be exactly as I posted as I am doing this from memory as I set short cuts and never fool with the settings since. They will be close though and that will get you good films.


----------



## katdawg

Thank you! I just tried it and it does look alot better! I appreciate the advice.


----------



## inkandthreads

This is the printer we use, I have found that selecting Premium presentation paper matte, gets the darkest print.


----------

